# I am so Noobish!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Just got a copy of Windows Vista Ultimate! Everything seems so complicated! Its so different from XP professional! I am lost within the programs!!!!  

 

Since its my first day to use Window Vista, is there a button to press to make the system stop asking for your approval (its annoying), if installing, downloading or just running program???


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

uninstall it and put Xp back, that's the answer LOL


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

+1.

It's great cause it's so pretty. 

After that, no so much.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I hate to say it... but you should have waited till next week... Windows 7 will be launched and supposedly it is much more stable and isn't as much of a memory hog


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh god... not Vista again.    

I had a pain of a time trying to get that to network on a clients office. I mean I went as far as retesting the lines in the server room, wall plug, putting the machine on the admin jack by the patch panel. Never had any trouble setting up a network on Win95/98/2K/XP before till the client got that Acer with Vista Home. Worst off.... I come from the days when M$ would give you a grace call if you had a legit copy of M$ on a system that was purchased but never used that single call before. Well not in this case M$ wanted ~$150 for the call. 

Odd thing was when I took the computer home and put it on my network (running MSHOME & WORKGROUPS with MAC & PC's) I saw all my computers and the Mac at the time show up. It boggled the mind why it did not work at the clients place. Client was on WORKGROUPS. Heck I even picked Futureshop and BestBuy's techcrew and they all came up stumped even after checking everything, M$ XP/Vista compatibility downloads and even cutting new patch cable and such. Wierd as heck. The client ended up returning the computer to go back to WinXP. 

Now I've heard that Vista has compatibility issues with a lot of things before but I figured by now hopefully it would have been resolved. I can't wait for Win7 to try that out with it's integrated WinXP in it. I've heard good things from people already running Win7 for a month or two already using RC/Beta.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

hojimoe said:


> uninstall it and put Xp back, that's the answer LOL


I can't, because the xp pro is not legit! I got the cd key and everything! but somehow Microsoft detected as pirate! 





ameekplec. said:


> +1.
> 
> It's great cause it's so pretty.
> 
> After that, no so much.


first 64 bits system! YAY  I can finally see my ram go over 4gb 



KnaveTO said:


> I hate to say it... but you should have waited till next week... Windows 7 will be launched and supposedly it is much more stable and isn't as much of a memory hog


It will cost me $60 + $150 more for window 7 BUT its oem, which sticks to your motherboard and it's not transferrable! >.<;;

its Oct 22, 2009, but you can always get one ahead of time thru connection! 

I got my fallout3 the game, 2 days before they were being sold at the store!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> Since its my first day to use Window Vista, is there a button to press to make the system stop asking for your approval (its annoying), if installing, downloading or just running program???


Control Panel --> Security Center --> Turn User Account Control Off

Should get rid of those annoying messages.


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

http://www.cracked.com/blog/using-windows-7-may-lead-to-murder/


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

aeri said:


> http://www.cracked.com/blog/using-windows-7-may-lead-to-murder/


lol!

My fav (and sorry for the language): "I chose to install all the options, including something called Microsoft Fax, simply because it sounded fucking amazing."


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Just to let you all know, I didn't spend / waste any money on the Vista Ultimate, its a FREE copy from work! (Retail)

so... if I want to upgrade it to window 7, I'd just have to pay for the upgrading fee or what's window 7 is going to be charge for!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

aeri said:


> http://www.cracked.com/blog/using-windows-7-may-lead-to-murder/


Nice joke!  He shouldve change that window 95 manual into window 7



and...

if vista loves to eat RAM.. I got 8gb! It can EAT all he want!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Anyone happen to have the download file handy? M$ is still giving out legit keys till Oct 21/2009 for Win7 RC.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/get/download.aspx


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

aeri said:


> http://www.cracked.com/blog/using-windows-7-may-lead-to-murder/


lol thanks for the laugh


----------

